# looking for cheap ranch gun



## sps (Jun 17, 2006)

I am looking for a gun to leave down at the farm. Want something to shoot at coyotes and hogs with. Most shots are 150-200 yards. Need a beater type rifle that shoots good. I would prefer w/o scope. Nothing fancy and would like to spend about $200. A cheap sks, or an old 30/30, or maybe a .223. PLease post or pm me with what you got-thanks


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

another pm sent


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Go look at Tomball pawn, also might wannna look at the Ruger mini 14s.


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

Savage youth model 110 in .243, paid $300 brand new at wal-mart with the scope included. Great truck gun


----------



## S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain) (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey TX Dux!

If you have any mini 14's for 200 dollars, I'll take 'em off your hands.

Gander Mountain has mosin nagants for 150 dollars. 

Pawn shops usually have 30-30's or around 200 dollars.


Lance.


----------



## millertym_1978 (Apr 13, 2006)

If someone has or finds 30-30 for $200 I want it.....PM me


----------



## sps (Jun 17, 2006)

I forgot about Tomball pawn , they do have some good deals. I actually bought a 30/30 from a guy on here last year for I think $250, and it has been an awesome gun. I would really like to find another cheap sks, as I sold my last one along with an ak47 because I never really shot them-go figure


----------



## theotherwaldo (Oct 15, 2007)

Oddly enough, I've got everything mentioned above except the Savage but the guns I have been using as truck and ranch guns are Lee Enfields. They're cheap, handy, accurate, and I'm used to them.

I've tried .30-30s, M1 carbines, mini-14s, etc, and somehow it's the SMLE that winds up behind the seat or hanging on a nail. Go figure.


----------



## sps (Jun 17, 2006)

*Gander Mountain has mosin nagants for 150 dollars*

can anyone give some info on these guns, I remember seeing them there but dont know anything about them


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Look at one of the NEF Handi rifles. I have a friend who has one in .223 and it fits what you are looking for. It is inexpensive, accurate, low maint and the price is in your range.


----------



## sps (Jun 17, 2006)

I just saw on academy's site they have 3 different rossi rifles for $199 each. hmmm..


----------



## theotherwaldo (Oct 15, 2007)

Tough choice. I kinda accidentally wound up with a Rossi .223 when I was studying single-shot rifles for a short story - in fact, researching that rifle was what led me to this forum. 

I think that the NEFs are better rifles, but the Rossi stock proportions happened to fit me better.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

does,nt the Rossi have 2 barrels..a 223 and a 20 GAUGE ??????


----------



## swtmike (Jul 20, 2005)

I would recommend a 223 or a 243. 

I currently use a 223, but am thinking about going up to a 243. I think I would feel better carrying it during deer season in case I see big boy, as I only feel secure in shooting a deer with a 223 in certain circumstances and not all. So I usually replace it with my 270 for those 3 special months.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

those crack barrel single shots have the worst trigger ever invented and they are very hard to alter.....ammo cost....go 223 or 762X39


----------



## sps (Jun 17, 2006)

Little more info.....

I have multiple guns for regular season. What we have is 500 acres with a small house right in the middle. Looking out the back side there a pond and an open area which is about 200 yards out. When were outside working around the house or drinkin/bbq'n we regularly see all kind of animals walkign aorund that area thru the pond/creek. I would like to have soemthing i can leave outside "on the nail" during the day, in case interesting walks out, mainly hogs,coyotes, and bobcats. My remington 25/06 is just too expensive to leave out, and I have grown quit fond of my 30/30 now and like to keep it inside, and now carry a ruger 44 mag, but it gets heavy, and I'm not sure how much punch it would have at that distance. So I am wondering now if the .223 is adequate at that distance for hogs. I could go buy a nice new gun, but doent want anything that I will be scared to scratch up (problem now).

oh, i didnt realize at first the rossi was single shot, nah... need more shots than that for the herd of piggies!


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

Ruger Ranch Rifle (.223)


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> those crack barrel single shots have the worst trigger ever invented and they are very hard to alter.....ammo cost....go 223 or 762X39


The NEF I shot wasn't bad. Lock time is slower than a bolt but the trigger wasn't any worse than some of the off the shelf bolt guns these days.

I don't know of any $200 rifle that comes with a great trigger.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Best truck gun (so far) has been M1 Carbine. Just caint hurt em but if you find one for $200 be sure and let me know. Small, light and somewhat accurate. 

Charlie


----------



## deadeye68 (Jan 19, 2007)

SPS, looking at the predator hunters forum, they did a poll on best all around caliber for the type of hunting they do,ie hogs ,bobcats,yotes, fox,etc. and the .223 is used more than any other caliber. As far as truck guns, I'd agree with Charlie, an M1 carbine would make a very good truck or camp rifle. I've had one for 40 yrs and it has always been a dependable weapon, and they were built to withstand ALOT of punishment.


----------



## sps (Jun 17, 2006)

hey deadey thanks for the info- where is this predator forumn at?


----------



## deadeye68 (Jan 19, 2007)

sps, the website is www.texaspredatorposse.com


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Best truck gun (so far) has been M1 Carbine. Just caint hurt em but if you find one for $200 be sure and let me know. Small, light and somewhat accurate.
> 
> Charlie


yup

they were all about $450-600 at the last gun show

maybe hit some pawn shops for 700 ADL .223 or .243 ???


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

keep your eyes peeled on the firingline or other gun forums. i got a nice old marlin 30 30 in awesome shape for 250 with a scope and 80 rounds of ammo.


----------



## sps (Jun 17, 2006)

thanks guys!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Waldo,
"but the guns I have been using as truck and ranch guns are Lee Enfields. They're cheap, handy, accurate, and I'm used to them."

The Enfields are great rifles, and really accurate. You can find them from full stock to sporterized stocks and shortened barrels. With a "sporterized" version, you still get the 10 round capacity and a heavier bullet that will put down anything that walks in this state. Just ask the Germans how they liked the Enfield rifles,lol. Great guns that you can find for less that $200.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> yup
> 
> they were all about $450-600 at the last gun show
> 
> maybe hit some pawn shops for 700 ADL .223 or .243 ???


Yeah...if someone runs into some M1 Carbines for cheap put me on your call list! I've had one for a few years and it's sweet shooter. The only thing I've shot with mine was Bobcat...wanted to use it on a hog, but they didn't give me chance.

sps,
Seeing how you used the term "cheap" in your title to this thread....the SKS would about make it. I think J&G still has them for less than $200...I have seen some scope kit that include all the mounting hardware for around $50...

30 caliber
semi-auto
cheap for a semi <$200
ammo is cheap <$5 a box of 20
I never seen one fail to feed

All that pretty much describes an SKS


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

SKS downfall; in two words: horrible trigger! It is by far one of the worse I have shot no matter Chinese, Yugo, or Romanian. Its pull is very crunchy rough with a ton of creep and always a guess at when the break will happen with about a ¼ inch of over travel! Do your research due to the design the sear engagement poses a potential deadly fault in positive engagement meaning don't bump the rifle if you have a round in the chamber since you have a better chance at a slam fire.

Second problem with a SKS lack of reliable scope mount. There are 3 designs the replacement rear cover that is drilled and tapped is the most unreliable yet the most inexpensive at about $15 don't expect any shot after shot accuracy. The second is a gas tube mount again not the most solid platform will run you about $30 again take it off to clean and you'll never get back to zero not to mention the amount of eye relief you will need out of your scope to compensate for such a forward mount. The third is the most stable but most expensive and labor intensive which is an $80 side mount that you have to drill and tap into the receiver yourself! Don't forget the SKS throws shell casings straight up when you fire not a good idea unless you like beating up your scope...yes they make deflectors but with them you start seeing the stovepipe ejection issues and FTF.

All in all, if you're looking for cheap truck rifle to throw cheap round down range at less than 100 yards then go for a SKS and keep it open sights. If however you're trying to actually hit some game shooting offhand @ 100+ yards stay away from the AK's and SKS's the AK's being less accurate than the SKS's. They are both very sloppy weapons designed to be able to fire in any condition without the need to be cleaned.

Your better off using open sights with the gun; but then there lies another problem you will be all over the paper @ 100 yards bench shooting using the surplus steel case ammo since is it so inconsistent in muzzle velocity round after round. There is a reason why the ammo is less than $5 for a box of 20 you get what you pay for.

BTW the most inexpensive SKS you will be able to find will probably be a Yugo make. These are the SKS's with the grenade launcher they are one of the only ones that do not have chrome lined barrels and they seem to be the ones with the most problems with leaking gas ports which fails to feed the second round fired. Given that this part is not normally cleand and or properly cleaned, these surplus military rifles will have quite i bit of corrosive ammo residue working its magic in that area for the past 30+years and how much do you want to bet that they actually cleaned even that barrel before it was put away?

As with the others, in your price range and usage you would be better off with an inexpensive 30-30 and maybe some Hornady Leverlution ammo. I saw one @ the local pawn show last week for $220 with 3x9 simmons scope someone decided to engrave the stock with a pattern and made it look ugly but the rest of the gun was in great condition.


----------



## BIGSTICK (Jun 11, 2004)

*Over Under*

I like to use my Savage .223/12 ga. overunder for an all around gun. It's a bit more expensive than what you're looking for but will handle anything you might want to shoot close or far. I have a sling what holds the .223 shells and an elastic shell holder on the butt for the 12 ga. shells.

I have an old Lee Enfield British .303 that I bought from a pawn shop that I never use if anybody's interested. It's in rough condition but the barrel looks good. It has been sporterized but don't have the scope mount. $150.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

KillaHookset said:


> SKS downfall; in two words: horrible trigger! It is by far one of the worse I have shot no matter Chinese, Yugo, or Romanian. Its pull is very crunchy rough with a ton of creep and always a guess at when the break will happen with about a ¼ inch of over travel! Do your research due to the design the sear engagement poses a potential deadly fault in positive engagement meaning don't bump the rifle if you have a round in the chamber since you have a better chance at a slam fire.
> 
> Second problem with a SKS lack of reliable scope mount. There are 3 designs the replacement rear cover that is drilled and tapped is the most unreliable yet the most inexpensive at about $15 don't expect any shot after shot accuracy. The second is a gas tube mount again not the most solid platform will run you about $30 again take it off to clean and you'll never get back to zero not to mention the amount of eye relief you will need out of your scope to compensate for such a forward mount. The third is the most stable but most expensive and labor intensive which is an $80 side mount that you have to drill and tap into the receiver yourself! Don't forget the SKS throws shell casings straight up when you fire not a good idea unless you like beating up your scope...yes they make deflectors but with them you start seeing the stovepipe ejection issues and FTF.
> 
> ...


Not trying to argue...just want to know...more info

How many SKS's have you dealt with?

I have two SKS's and three AK's and they all shoot very well. I agree that the scope mounting on either is not the most stable and I limit the range I shoot at game with hunting AK (it's scoped).

I do agree that $5 dollar ammo is not very consistant, but I only have one or two stray rounds out of a box if I do have a stray round. Most boxes don't, but I have been using mostly Wolf. A buddy of mine had some problems with one box of Monarch, but it was in 223. They were all over the place.

Any way I would like more info on the number of 7.62X39 guns you've seen all those problems with. I don't blame you for selling the one you did if it was as you described.

Thanks!


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

My experience is over the past 15 year or so of shooting SKS's of friends who own them so I would say i have shot about a dozen rifles. I have personally purchaed 2 for myself, one was well about 15 years ago and one last year. both are what i would consider to be on the upper end of accuracy and preformance compared to the other I have shot. maybe its just bad luck with the ammo or we all just suck at shooting.

With any of the surplus ammo we have never seen better than a 6 MOA @ 100 yards off the bench go out another 50 to 100 and you front iron sight pin will probably cover a man sized target. Ill have to take the chrono to the range on the next trip out with the SKS's to check what kind of FPS range we get out of the ammo.

It is a great gun if you find yourself in one of the situations where you have 20-30 hogs within 100-125 yards in a field and the landower had instructed you to kill every hog you see. 2 of the other guys on my old lease had this situation but one was armed with a 12 gauge with buckshot and the other with a 44 mag pistol that is why i went out and bought an SKS for me and one of the guys that missed his chance to do some serious damage

There are instructions online where you can go in and clean up the trigger and make it safer but for an off the shelf gun in the price range a 30-30 in my opinion is a better option and lighter by about a pound and a half. 

If you are up to some at home gunsmithing to install the scope mount, fix the trigger and or install an new front sight pin you would have a great gun.

Sorry for the thread jack SPS I talked the guy @ the pawn shop to $200 out the door for the marlin 3030 AW but it does not have a scope. The one with a scope was in fair condition but your better off buying a cheap scope. let me know if you want the guys number.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

KillaHookset said:


> Sorry for the thread jack SPS I talked the guy @ the pawn shop to $200 out the door for the marlin 3030 AW but it does not have a scope. The one with a scope was in fair condition but your better off buying a cheap scope. let me know if you want the guys number.


I thing we are still on target with his thread...good info on the SKS. To be honest I shoot AK's and AR's a bunch more than the SKS. The scope on my AK is mounted on a special top cover and when I built the gun I made sure I had an extra tight fit so I could clean the gun and still hit where it was supposed to.

Killa, Try the Wolf 123 gr HP...the stuff shoot very good out of the wifes AR-15 that is chambered in 7.62X39 and it does very well out of my AK.

Now I jacked the thread! LOL Still good info for a cheap knock around gun!


----------



## sps (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey no problem guys, yall can jack my thread all you want! Hey Killa, yes I would like the guys number if possible. I am going to try to get to tomball pawn tomorrow and look around. Im still holding out for a "deal" though. I'm really surprised theres not more cheap guns out there. A year and half ago I bought a Chinese SKS with a synthetic stock and scope mount for $175, and I loved it, although it did shoot patterns and not gruops at 100yds. Then I bought an AK with a draganau(sp?) type stock and 30 rnd clip for $200, that thing was a blast to shoot, but would always jam up the first round of the hollow points(wolfs I think) I wound up selling both and now I really regret it. If I dont find anything I'll just bring my Marlin 336 down there and buy what I really want, the Marlin SS in .308- keepin the thread alive!


----------



## mantis60 (May 21, 2011)

I have a M21 SKS and I disagree about accuracy. My rifle was removed with extreem prejudice in 1963 from NVA, still has some blood on the sling. The rifle is dead accurate out to 300 yards. Maybe farther, but I cant see. 
Steel case rounds can be bad, but WOLF isn't to bad and there are non corrosive shells out there and Winchester makes brass rounds for 7.62x54R and 7.62x39.
I know a bunch of people will disagree. Want a cheap accurate beater, get a MOSIN M38 or a 1891/59. Carbine Both are 200 bucks, can be scoped and are accurate out to 200 yards easy. They are a 7.62x54R (stands for rimmed, not Russian). It'll kill what you need to kill. The only Mosin that needs to have the bayonet swung out and locked is the M44. Those can get pricey.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

CHARLIE said:


> Best truck gun (so far) has been M1 Carbine. Just caint hurt em but if you find one for $200 be sure and let me know. Small, light and somewhat accurate.
> 
> Charlie


 Sorry game cartridge ...no punch to it...you'd be much better off with one of the single shots in a better caliber...and if you can shoot,it's a lot better to kill with one shot than to empty your semi auto with multiple wounding......


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

I would go with a 22-250 if you do not reload and a 220 swift if ya do reload, accurate guns are more fun. Most of the guns mentioned are not accurate. I would not get something over 22 cal for ranch work, and the 223 isn't strong enough to be accurate or take out big game. If ya want to save money get one of the cheaper brands of rifles. A POS that is picked up for pert neat nothing is worth that, and will cost a lot in missed and wounded game. If ya want something cheap, I would pick up the cheapest accurate gun I could find. I have M1's carbines sporterized and stock- they are fun to play with but not for shooting at game.


----------



## letsgofishin (Sep 28, 2009)

*I like my OLD 03-A3*



deke said:


> Waldo,
> "but the guns I have been using as truck and ranch guns are Lee Enfields. They're cheap, handy, accurate, and I'm used to them."
> 
> The Enfields are great rifles, and really accurate. You can find them from full stock to sporterized stocks and shortened barrels. With a "sporterized" version, you still get the 10 round capacity and a heavier bullet that will put down anything that walks in this state. Just ask the Germans how they liked the Enfield rifles,lol. Great guns that you can find for less that $200.


It's old and sportarized I put a plastic stock on it. 30-06 ammo is easy to get from 110 to 220 grain (I shoot 150gr mostly). When I shoot a big hog he goes down! No tracking necessary! I'm now trying out some of the Remington reduced recoil 125 grain bullets. :texasflag


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Lots of talk here about the bigger or longer guns. I was just thinking about a truck gun that you can put under the back seat and between the seats when driving. Thats why I mentioned a 30 carbine. Heck its good out to at least 100 yards and have killed many deer with it. I load 100 gr Speer plinkers cheap and they work (expand). But its all about whatever makes you happy.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Your wants are the reason I bought my SKS. It's Russian, made in 1954 and I've had zero problems with it while taking more hogs than I wanted to clean. I've only shot hogs with it to 150 yards and this past deer season shot a doe with it that dropped her where she stood.

I shoot the 123 grain JHP bullets, get them from cheaper than dirt and at 100 yards with the open sights can put all 10 from the magazine in a 3 inch circle; all I need or want from the rifle.

I keep it under the back seat of my Titan and when I get to my place I put up front with me.

In any case for the money, for what you want I'd get an SKS. Not only will it do what you want it to do, it is a lot of fun to shoot at little cost.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=295171

TH


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

I own a CVA Optima 243 w/ Nikon Monarch 3x9 x40 on it . ( think Thompson contender single shot) Its a heckuva straight shooter and I have less than 400.00 
total into it. Academy

The rifle has very good reviews should you ever investigate it on your own.


----------

